# Have you ever been scammed as a senior ?



## pchrise (Nov 30, 2014)

*Or any other time for that matter. I find it hard to belive that todays seniors would be taken in. Even if someone knocks on your door , my motto no appoiment I do not open it*.  *Saw a crime* *show two people asked to use the phone , yes thet were killed.  today that one does not work with cell phones*. * Even if a police stops you I ask for an ID* *a lady, got assaulted by a fake police .  How do you stay safe and avoid scams.*


----------



## AprilT (Nov 30, 2014)

No, As a senior, not those kinds of scams.


----------



## pchrise (Nov 30, 2014)

Still on the news some are,


----------



## AprilT (Nov 30, 2014)

pchrise said:


> Still on the news some are,



Sorry, I should have said, so far I haven't fallen victim to those scams and hope not to.  I do realize they are happening to many other seniors.


----------



## pchrise (Nov 30, 2014)

AprilT said:


> Sorry, I should have said, so far I haven't fallen victim to those scams and hope not to.  I do realize they are happening to many other seniors.



*Also keep bank cards in a protected shield, you can be robbed from far away and never know it until you checkout your account.  Also do not give out your medicare or insurance info.   *


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 30, 2014)

At 77 years old Im wayyyyy the hell too smart to be scamed and those that do get scammed are not very bright to begin with. 
These scammers are VERY smart and do their homework especialy with the eldery.
Its really very simple,dont answer the door uness you know who is there,the same goes with the phone HUNG UP if you dont  know, personally, who it is.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 30, 2014)

pchrise said:


> *Also keep bank cards in a protected shield, you can be robbed from far away and never know it until you checkout your account.  Also do not give out your medicare or insurance info.   *



I've seen all the 20/20  and other shows featuring those shim shams and how their done.  If we're talking these kinds of scams, I think most on here are pretty savvy enough to avoid them, but, I wouldn't call everyone else idiots for having fallen victim to such scams there are plenty of seniors that just aren't tech savvy aren't street smart, never had to deal with such people aren't familiar with these types of people.  Anyones senior parent or very elderly relative may have or become victim to such scoundrels.  It's really sad to see when it does happen so some little old lady or man.


----------



## pchrise (Nov 30, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> At 77 years old Im wayyyyy the hell too smart to be scamed and those that do get scammed are not very bright to begin with.
> These scammers are VERY smart and do their homework especialy with the eldery.
> Its really very simple,dont answer the door uness you know who is there,the same goes with the phone HUNG UP if you dont  know, personally, who it is.


 *No one is bad everyone just needs to stay one step ahead of criminals. I got called on the carpet for not filling out my profile, but see no reason to spread info all over the place so a few sites can profit from it.* *Same goes for emails , you would not believe the tricks to get you to open one. I have just such an email for scams.  I hate face book and tweeter who now tracks all your key strokes. 

*


----------



## jujube (Nov 30, 2014)

Well, except for having won the Irish Lottery several times (and, man, what a surprise!  I hadn't even bought a ticket!) and finding out that I have several friends in Nigeria who are extremely interested in my financial well-being, no.....


----------



## GDAD (Nov 30, 2014)

A simple way for men to protect your Master card/visa being scanned in your wallet.
*CUT OUT SOME ALUMINIUM FOIL THE SIZE OF YOUR WALLET & PLACE IN WHERE YOU KEEP
YOUR BANK NOTES. WHEN YOU FOLD YOUR WALLET OVER IT WILL PREVENT ANYONE SCANNING YOUR CREDIT CARDS.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2014)

AprilT said:


> I've seen all the 20/20  and other shows featuring those shim shams and how their done.  If we're talking these kinds of scams, I think most on here are pretty savvy enough to avoid them, but, I wouldn't call everyone else idiots for having fallen victim to such scams there are plenty of seniors that just aren't tech savvy aren't street smart, never had to deal with such people aren't familiar with these types of people.  Anyones senior parent or very elderly relative may have or become victim to such scoundrels.  It's really sad to see when it does happen so some little old lady or man.



I'm not that tech savvy, but I am street smart, and I don't trust people easily, or fall for scams and schemes.  Once I was called on the phone by someone saying I owed money for taxes, and unless I paid them right away, there would be a sheriff at my front door to arrest me, and they would take away my home and my possessions.

  Well...I gave that character a wake up call, that I would easily make sure he was behind bars for his telephone scamming.  I looked up the number online afterwards, and there was more confirmation that this number was a SS scammer that tried to get people to pay money to them. I added myself to the list of complaints against that number.  I don't fool easily, and as you said April, I think most seniors on this forum would not fall for such scams, but there are some who may be too trusting.



GDAD said:


> A simple way for men to protect your Master card/visa being scanned in your wallet.
> *CUT OUT SOME ALUMINIUM FOIL THE SIZE OF YOUR WALLET & PLACE IN WHERE YOU KEEP
> YOUR BANK NOTES. WHEN YOU FOLD YOUR WALLET OVER IT WILL PREVENT ANYONE SCANNING YOUR CREDIT CARDS.*



I never worried about it too much GDAD, but that seems to be a frugal approach to privacy regarding credit cards.


----------



## Ina (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi everyone,  I found 7 aluminium credit card cases online for $18.  After hubby and I picked the colors we wanted,they made 5 great Christmas gifts.  I had a right time of it getting the resipenents (?) to believe they were so cheap.  It worked out to be $2.57 for each gift.  I just love a good bargain. :wave:


----------



## pchrise (Nov 30, 2014)

Ina said:


> Hi everyone,  I found 7 aluminium credit card cases online for $18.  After hubby and I picked the colors we wanted,they made 5 great Christmas gifts.  I had a right time of it getting the resipenents (?) to believe they were so cheap.  It worked out to be $2.57 for each gift.  I just love a good bargain. :wave:


 *I also have a few of those *


----------



## GDAD (Nov 30, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm not that tech savvy, but I am street smart, and I don't trust people easily, or fall for scams and schemes.  Once I was called on the phone by someone saying I owed money for taxes, and unless I paid them right away, there would be a sheriff at my front door to arrest me, and they would take away my home and my possessions.
> 
> Well...I gave that character a wake up call, that I would easily make sure he was behind bars for his telephone scamming.  I looked up the number online afterwards, and there was more confirmation that this number was a SS scammer that tried to get people to pay money to them. I added myself to the list of complaints against that number.  I don't fool easily, and as you said April, I think most seniors on this forum would not fall for such scams, but there are some who may be too trusting.
> 
> ...




FRUGAL it may be but a bloke can't put an Alumunium case (like the women carryin their purse) into their back pocket,
My wife carries about 10 different cards in a AL/case.


----------



## GDAD (Nov 30, 2014)

pchrise said:


> *I also have a few of those *





Ina said:


> Hi everyone,  I found 7 aluminium credit card cases online for $18.  After hubby and I picked the colors we wanted,they made 5 great Christmas gifts.  I had a right time of it getting the resipenents (?) to believe they were so cheap.  It worked out to be $2.57 for each gift.  I just love a good bargain. :wave:



Great minds think alike I done the same for all the women in our family


----------



## Ina (Nov 30, 2014)

GDAD, Ours carry at least 10 cards, and they fit into a shirt pocket just fine.  Mike quit wearing jeans some time ago.  He now wears cargo pants, and they have several pockets.  :wave:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 30, 2014)

I see the scam ads online all of the time. When I am reading Craigslist, there are always ads offering a pedigreed puppy for free, and anytime you post an ad online, you usually get all kinds of scammers answering your ad. 

We do not answer the phone if we don't recognise the area code and number, most of those turn out to be telemarketers anyway when you do answer them. 
I don't even have a credit card, so that is one good thing, I don't have to worry about scammers. Most anything I get online, I can use my paypal to pay with.

It seems like there are always new scams coming out though. 
Also thieves. 
I was just reading that thieves put a $100 bill under the windshield wiper, most people will get out of the car to get the money, and the thief then either steals your purse, or sometimes , the whole car !


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 30, 2014)

I'd like to point out that many, of not all, scams are aimed at anybody gullible enough to fall for them -- not just seniors.


----------



## pchrise (Dec 1, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> I'd like to point out that many, of not all, scams are aimed at anybody gullible enough to fall for them -- not just seniors.




*Very true  also another tip keep your keep keys hidden, all someone need to do is take a photo of the front and back then get a duplicate
*


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 2, 2014)

And DON'T drive in traffic alone with the passenger window down and your purse on the empty seat beside you.  At a stoplight someone can just reach in and grab your purse.  And DON'T drive with your doors unlocked.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 2, 2014)

I came close to being scammed and smelt a rat just in time but they sounded so genuine. It started when I decided to update my car I advertised my old car on a free site on line ,I received a text message about the car to reply to a email address which I did as it sounded geniune but lucky I realised it was a scam when they started saying they were away working on an oil rig as well as other comments they made ,I thought if that was the case they would be able to buy new cars not a 17 year old car I had advertised 
I deleted the add and left it two weeks and re advertised The car, again received the same text message from the same number but a different name which I then at the advise of the site I advertised on reported the messages the police who advised they had that number on file and advised me someone in my area had in fact fallen for the scam and had lost a boat as a result 
So it's just as well I'm an oldie and was a wake up to them ,and didn't fall for the scam. However we are still targeted  every other day with the computer 
Scam no matter how many time you hang up on them they persist


----------



## pchrise (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice heads up on more scams out there.


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 4, 2014)

A common one I've read about is also calling to say your grandchild is in prison in Mexico or some place far away from you and needs bail money which, of course, you wire to the scammer.  I read that and thought why would you just assume that's the truth.  Why wouldn't you at least pick up the phone and call said grandchild?  I can just see an older version of my grandson and me having a good laugh over that one!

Naw, I too don't open my door to strangers no matter the claim.  Every time I hear of a scam, I think how could anyone fall for that stupid line but we have to walk a mile in some one else's shoes and, yes, there are some people who haven't learned from bad experiences and are still naive and trusting at our age.  They're the target.  Scammers also believe stereotypes about the aging like we're easily confused and will go along because we're embarrassed so we're often the target.

I can't judge, though.  When I was young and naive, I did fall for my grandson's grandfather and, man, did that one turn out to be a real nightmare.  I got took but good.


----------



## pchrise (Dec 4, 2014)

*During this time there is the steal packages from peoples front doors*. *Also add* *someone* *trying to divert your mail or just stealing it from mail boxes.  *


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 4, 2014)

I personally have never been scammed..  Probably because I really don't trust anything anyone says... and only about half of what I see them doing..  lol!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 4, 2014)

When I worked in the claims dept. at the insurance co, I remember this scam-
A ring was going around a neighborhood. They knocked at the door of an elderly woman living alone and told her they had repaired the roof on her next door neighbors house a year ago.

Now they said came to check up on the roof, and they were offering a free estimates for the neighbors and could they come in to check her ceilings for water damage? She let them in.

One kept her in the kitchen chatting while the other went to a bedroom and soaked an area or two of the ceiling with tea. Then they brought her to see the "water damage".

After offering to fix the leaks, they brought her to her bank in their van where she withdrew the amount of cash they'd ask for. I don't recall the amount but it was alot. She gave them the money.

Back in the van they drove a short distance, gave her a few dollars and threw her out of the van. They took off and left her there.

Outrageous!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 4, 2014)

Scammed is such a great catchall word.  I would categorize my experiences as being conned both legally and illegally.  Buying a two year phone contract is a case in point.  After getting involved with one that lasted 8 years I decided I had enough and bought one I could afford with no contract.  Locking myself into a package deal with my local satellite provider and older DSL technology for 2 years was a mistake that is now half over and the X-cable company doesn't have $2,000 of my money.  Dish/Cable cutting is closer to reality now, because technology is growing faster that the cable conglomerates can control it and the current programming is dismal.   

 Pyramid schemes (Vitalizers, diamonds, silver coins,,,etc.) were rampant at my former work.  I usually took a spectator approach to them but came this close )( to buying US Savings Bonds even had my 2 buyers/victims lined up then chose not to get involved.  Had my usual emails offering me a chance to share the vast riches from some African diplomat who had been ousted before he could get his $80M out of country all I needed to do was send a cashiers check for $X dollars to cover expenses.  Listed a pool table on a local TV station classified ad and was contacted by a merchant marine that was out at sea, he wanted to send me a cashier's check then have his buddy pick up the table.

 If I had a dollar for every lottery/contest I had won without entering I think I would have my $M.  I will not sit here and tell you I'm too smart to get scammed! There are a million con artists looking for people like me.  Everyone is susceptible to fraud and we seniors are easy targets.  Lonely, we live for our mail and if we get any visitors even the missionaries, we welcome them with open arms.  Confusion, drug interaction are their allies.  Our friends and relatives endorse cons unknowingly at times and it makes us more comfortable giving up our hard earned retirement or SS to be included.

 My attitude and approach is part of my overall budget and financial planning, patience is our ally and if we take the time to investigate, ask questions and think it over we usually make a better decision.  I've bought into too many deals that are only available for a limited time and they have other buyers lined up!  Fair warning I've been told that Grant Affleck was my relative.


----------



## pchrise (Dec 4, 2014)

*Not implying we are getting taken but it does not stop those from trying. I do not care for the legit begging as you check out of the grocery stores*. *Or in some cities beggars that when they are done hope into a new car when done.*


----------



## Vala (Dec 8, 2014)

My husband fell for one, he was a very trusting man.  It was also greed.  He advertised wanted cushman scooters and someone called.  They wanted $100 as a payment of good faith.  Like I said greed!  He was so embarrassed to tell me.  I would not have told a soul if I was stupid enough to do that. I asked him once if he would give  our account numbers if the bank called and ask for them.  He said yes, but the truth was he did not know them or how to find them.  He would have said call back when the wife comes home.  layful:


----------



## pchrise (Dec 8, 2014)

Vala said:


> My husband fell for one, he was a very trusting man.  It was also greed.  He advertised wanted cushman scooters and someone called.  They wanted $100 as a payment of good faith.  Like I said greed!  He was so embarrassed to tell me.  I would not have told a soul if I was stupid enough to do that. I asked him once if he would give  our account numbers if the bank called and ask for them.  He said yes, but the truth was he did not know them or how to find them.  He would have said call back when the wife comes home.  layful:


 * The up front money is usual a Big clue, or the money for nothing trick.  So sorry. Even the legit charities are in it to help them self, very few that need help get it.  I mean the red cross CEO makes high six figures and cancer never finds a cure just treatments.

*


----------



## 911 (Dec 8, 2014)

Over the years, I have investigated so many scams that I could write a book. Just like the idiots that put out viruses on the computers, as soon as you clean one up another shows up. Just before I retired, I had to go to a man's home and he told me that he had tried to save some money by hiring a roofer that was going to save him a few thousand bucks. The roofer asked for half down, so he could buy the materials. He said it sounded logical to him, so he paid him. Roofer and money both gone.


----------



## Vala (Dec 8, 2014)

My husband was a very trusting man, I am never trusting if someone wanted our money. Not ever the kids, even though we did help them.  They would spend their pay check then want some of our savings to pay their bills.


----------



## pchrise (Dec 8, 2014)

Vala said:


> My husband was a very trusting man, I am never trusting if someone wanted our money. Not ever the kids, even though we did help them.  They would spend their pay check then want some of our savings to pay their bills.


 *Sad to say some relatives can be behind scams because they know so much personal info.  Also when you buy something how do you know its for real could be watered down.  All I know really tired of the many ways one can be taken advantage of.*


----------



## AprilT (Dec 8, 2014)

pchrise said:


> *Sad to say some relatives can be behind scams because they know so much personal info.  Also when you buy something how do you know its for real could be watered down.  All I know really tired of the many ways one can be taken advantage of.*



Anyone you give information to including office staff that take down your personal information is capable of doing such, happens all the time here in Fl, some offices have implemented code only files that don't contain social security and other types of info connected to names and such because of this.  So thinking one can never fall victim.  Ha, we can only hope and be smart where we face the kinds that are in our face.  When you have DMV workers, hospital workers and the like stealing your info and selling it, all bets are off.  Not everyday common occurrence, but unfortunately it happens.


----------



## Vala (Dec 8, 2014)

I try to be safe, but won't worry my about security or if someone gets my info.  I never get a rewards card, I don't give out my phone  number or address to a clerk.  I routinely scan my PC and use WOT to warn me of unsafe sites on the net.  I have hung huge wind chimes on the wooden slats over my window wells, no burglar can sneak in with those noisy things hanging there.  I have outside lights on at night.  My CC is with my husbands company credit union and has been since the 70's, so easy to stop it. They call about any unusual purchase or places that get hacked like Target.  They always say old software is not safe, XP is not safe, but what is it going do... blow up in my face.  I don't have one personal item on this PC and never use my real name,  on email or online except for Amazon.  There is no banking info on my PC.  People say "if burglars want in, they will find a way".  Sure they will if they know you have a gun collection or a fortune in diamonds.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 8, 2014)

True, I'm not going to worry myself sick about it, just saying these things can happen to anyone and be aware and watch your statements, be smart about your dealings, but don't imprison one's self in the process.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 10, 2014)

See, just the most recent case in this area.

http://www.heraldtribune.com/article/20141210/breaking/141219994

And you can't make this stuff up

http://politics.heraldtribune.com/2...mans-trial-for-identity-theft-pushed-to-2014/


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't think anyone can scam me because I am not looking for a pot of gold at the end of a rainbow.  I just won't part with  my money.


----------

